# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  "Monedas Blandas" respecto a "Monedas in crescendo"

## tsunami_

Buenas

Viendo que "Monedas in crescendo" de Manuel Cuesta está completamente descatalogado y que acaba de salir "Monedas blandas" de Armando de Miguel. ¿Alguien conoce el enfoque de este segundo?

Por el prólogo publicado en internet parece que también trata de ser una inicialización a la numismagia partiendo de cero y de manera didáctica.

¿Alguien conoce los dos libros y los puede comentar?

----------


## Abiloko

No conozco todavía ' Monedas Blandas', pero sí el Cuesta, del que por cierto ha salido o está a punto una nueva edición del mismo, la 4ª. El índice de ambos es muy parecido, y al parecer también los dos tiene soporte en video adicional. Si bien el libro de Cuesta va más allà en cuanto al nivel (en la edición nueva hay algunos capítulos inéditos que completan todo el paisaje numismágico). A ver si los Reyes Magos se comportan este año !!!

----------


## Moss

El de cuesta no me consta que tenga soporte de video brother.

----------


## Abiloko

Brother in magic !!! Guai !!!

Si miras el blog en cuestión veràs lo que quiero decir. Aparecen videos con los efectos del primer capítulo, Preludio. También comenta que 'ha grabado un montón de videos'. No tengo esta edición del libro así que no te puedo dar más detalles aunque quisiera. Y no puedo hacer publicidad de la página, por motivos conocidos. Feliz ano novo !!!

----------


## elmanu

Ayer mismo compre el Monedas Blandas...solo hay que ver el indice para ver que es mucho mas completo que el Cuesta...ya te iré comentando que tal está el libro...pero en principio tiene buena pinta...y lo de los codigos QR es un punto...

Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk

----------


## NahuelMazz

Empecé a estudiar Monedas In Crescendo de Cuesta hace unos días; pese a que lo tengo en mi biblioteca hace más de cuatro años. Es extraño como las cosas tienen su tiempo. Hasta ahora eh llegado a hacer el primer juego (los ladrones de corderos) y estoy por empezar con el "Cruce de Monedas" de Daryl".

Es el primer libro de numismagia pura que estoy estudiando y viene muy bien explicado. Si bien no me resulta fácil (creo que no tanto por el libro si no por la dificultad del elemento en sí), por lo poquísimo que he llegado a leer a consciencia, y lo un poco más que he visto al hojearlo con algo de detenimiento, el libro cuenta con muchas sutilezas explicadas. Bastante consejos sobre como poner las manos para cubrir ángulos o actuar con naturalidad.

Parece ser un buen libro, 

y algo no menor la edición es exquisita. 

Saludos. 

Nahuel Mazz

----------


## tsunami_

Este viernes me ha llegado mi ejemplar de la 4ª edicion de Monedas in crescendo.

En  la web del autor se ve el índice del libro  http://magiaincrescendo.com/monedas-in-crescendo/ se han incluido  algunos nuevos apartados, técnicas y juegos que no estaban en la tercera  edición.

Esta libro también tiene códigos QR que llevan a vídeos  con demostraciones de los juegos. Tiene muy buena pinta pero no tengo  mucho criterio porque es mi primer contacto con la numismagia y aún no  me he puesto en serio. Físicamente tiene muy buena pinta. Buen papel,  cosido y encuadernado con tapa dura. Un libro para toda la vida.

Quería  apartar unas cuantas monedas para ir trabajando el libro y he mirado  qué tipos de monedas utiliza. Parece que hay un poco de todo, dólares,  euro, 2 euros, 20 céntimos de euro, peniques ingleses ... Por ahora no  tengo claro todo lo que se usa pero intentaré hacer un recuento para  tener el juego de monedas preparado. Me gustaría usarlas del mismo tipo y  año porque si no, seguro que alguien se da cuenta si un euro italiano  al cambiarlo de mano resulta ser un euro francés. Me han contado casos  de gente que se ha dado cuenta del cambio de año con medios dólares y  preferiría evitar el problema.

Ya os contaré.

----------


## NahuelMazz

> Este viernes me ha llegado mi ejemplar de la 4ª edicion de Monedas in crescendo.



Que la disfrutes!! 

También estoy estudiándolo y me está gustando mucho el libro. Al menos hasta el capítulo 3, las monedas que necesitas son: 

Siete monedas cualquiera iguales (para el primer juego), otras tres monedas más grandes o pequeñas que las anteriores (para el viaje mano a mano de Paul Diamon que está de pelos) y otra moneda, del mismo tamaño que alguna de las anteriores pero que sea de otro color (para las transposiciones y cambios de color). 

Éxitos con la lectura.

----------


## tsunami_

gracias Nahuel.

una corrección. dije que había QRs pero en realidad sólo hay uno que lleva a una web del autor. Los videos están allí enlazados de youtube

*Sent from my Android using Forum Fiend v1.3.2.*

----------


## pellejo

Hola,
tengo el "Moneda Blandas" y no sé que pasa que no me funcionan los QR, pruebo desde el móvil y nada y desde la tablet tampoco, y escribiendo el link que viene en la página igual. Me sale la página pero solo el título, sin link para vídeo ni nada. ¿A alguien más le pasa?
No se, igual es cosa de que están actualizando la página o algo.
Saludos

----------


## Mem

> Hola,
> tengo el "Moneda Blandas" y no sé que pasa que no me funcionan los QR, pruebo desde el móvil y nada y desde la tablet tampoco, y escribiendo el link que viene en la página igual. Me sale la página pero solo el título, sin link para vídeo ni nada. ¿A alguien más le pasa?
> No se, igual es cosa de que están actualizando la página o algo.
> Saludos


Los codigos QR a mi si me funcionan a dia de hoy. De todas formas, ante cualquier problema si te pones en contacto con el autor, te contestará amablemente. (Por propia experiencia)
Saludos,

----------

